

Show HN: My shiny new personal website (v1) - notduncansmith
http://notduncansmith.github.io

======
atom-morgan
Madison, AL huh? I think I know a few people from that area. I'm from
Enterprise if you know where that is.

As for your site, I like it. Shows everything I'd care to see.

------
kkowalczyk
Don't say "shit" in a professional context, even if it's "get shit done".

You gain nothing and to many it's unprofessional.

------
krapp
Some repos would be nice, especially on a site hosted on github.

